# Windows 10 Xbox App Serververbindung blockiert State of Decay 2



## Wassertrinker91 (22. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mit meinen Freunden State of Decay 2 spielen das Problem ist aber das die Serverbindung blockiert wird zusehen in der Xbox App.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe schon Ports freigeschaltet auf Router und PC habe gegoogelt leider hat alles nicht geholfen und bin jetzt verzweifelt ... Ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter ich hoffe das hier einer, das Problem hatte und es gelöst hat.

OS: Windows 10 Pro 1803
Router: FritzBox 6490


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2018)

Ist es nur bei dem einen Spiel, oder auch bei anderen Games?


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist es nur bei dem einen Spiel, oder auch bei anderen Games?



das ist grade nur bei dem Spiel ein massives Problem
besonders toll wenn sich einige da noch die Teurere Version gekauft haben und dann dieses Feature nicht geht, also da wär ich ziemlich angepisst


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ist grade nur bei dem Spiel ein massives Problem
> besonders toll wenn sich einige da noch die Teurere Version gekauft haben und dann dieses Feature nicht geht, also da wär ich ziemlich angepisst


ok, dann muss da wohl ein Patch her.


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ok, dann muss da wohl ein Patch her.



da muss vorallem so eine Refundfunktion her oder eine Verschiebung weil zum einem muss man da so selbst sich einen Workaround basteln, was ja ansich schon ein No-Go ist und dann hat man, wie man beim TE sehen kann, ja noch nichtmal die Garantie dass es funktioniert


----------

